# Need help regarding SAP (System Application Products)



## parag1985 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello Frnds

I m learning SAP but i m not having the application installed in my system so i m unable to practice it at home .The institute from which I m doing SAP is not providing the application so i need ur help I want u ppl to guide me How to get the software.I m from Delhi.Please help me in getting the application ASAP .


Thanks
Contact me :  rajcool34@yahoo.com


----------



## ruturaj3 (Nov 14, 2008)

R U talking about SAP - An ERP Solution. I had ERP as subject in my 5th sem. & there SAP means System Application Products. Anyways SAP is big bussiness application & comes with different versions so its cost must be in millions (correct me if am wrong). I dont think u can get it so easily.


----------



## parag1985 (Nov 15, 2008)

Dude Sap is availaible in hyderabad for Rs.2000(not sure) i have to just courier my hardisk to them .Thats why i m looking for the application in delhi.Guys guide me what should i do to get this software.....


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 15, 2008)

in mumbai it is available @500 5dvd set


----------



## parag1985 (Nov 16, 2008)

dude but how will i install it i have heard that its really complicated...


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

If i am right it need 120 gb hard disk to install.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 16, 2008)

some of my friends spent around 3 lakh to learn sap but still they r not able to get job!
it seems like market is flooded with sap consultants.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 16, 2008)

Desi-Tek.com said:


> some of my friends spent around 3 lakh to learn sap but still they r not able to get job!
> it seems like market is flooded with sap consultants.


Mostly because they are freshers. Companies prefer people with minimum 6 years of exp.

OP: Dunno which module you are learning. If you are trying functional modules then you won't be able to get it legally in which case we won't help you. Ask your institute to provide you VPN access. But if you are learning ABAP then go to SAP.com and download Netweaver.


----------



## parag1985 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dear I have done SAP CRM. I DO have the theoritical material but i need to get CRM 5.0 install in my PC. Also is there any other way out for me to enter any company as I am completely a fresher. Do suggest me opinions!


----------



## chirag1985 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi any one can help me out by telling me how to get SAP CRM 5.0 installed in my pc. If you are having any contact person then give me his number .


----------

